# default import settings for Nikon D7000



## jlg759 (Jun 28, 2012)

When I import photos into my lightroom 4 with my d7000 all of the settings brightness, contrast etc all are zeroe'd out. I am sure it was somthing I did. I shoot raw and mostly use the standard setting. Can someone post the defaults so i can try and change them back, Or better yet if you have a favorite default that will cut down processing time please post that. 

Thanks a million 


Joe


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 28, 2012)

Good news Joe - that's perfectly normal for LR4.  They've changed it so everything defaults to 0 for simplicity, and it does extra calculations for rendered vs. raw behind the scenes.


----------

